# Western bunkabocho



## milkbaby (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm in the waiting period for tung oil finish to dry on my latest knife, so I'm bored enough to post pics of my last one. :knife:

Western bunkabocho in 1084 carbon steel. About 160 mm blade, 280 mm total length. Full convex grind with right handed bias. Distal tapered: about 0.090" at the spine over the heel, 0.065" halfway to the tip, under 0.030" at the start of the k-tip. Heat treated and tempered to a guesstimated 60 HRc. Handle of natural black walnut, black palm bolsters, copper and black G10 spacers, copper pins and homemade mosaic pin of brass, aluminum, copper, and mystery metal. After taking the choil pic, I realized the handle was a bit asymmetric so I fixed that right away before finishing the handle oiling, LOL.

Custom burnt finish pine saya friction fit to the ricasso, but a custom saya pin for security too.

There are a lot of errors and finishing issues, but I'm learning a lot. Was happy with performance for how little experience I had making knives, brought it on vacation with friends to let them use and they MUCH preferred it over the knives at the house we rented together. 

























































Thanks for looking! Cheers!


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 22, 2016)

Really nice.


----------



## jessf (Dec 22, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## jessf (Dec 24, 2016)

Where are the pics of the latest knife?


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 24, 2016)

Beautiful job on the knife!...now about that cutting board? Details please?


----------



## DaveInMesa (Dec 24, 2016)

Beautiful work on the handle. Is that filework on the tang?


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words. It's a lot of fun to make these kinds of things. I did file work on the tang as my maker's mark since I don't have any stamps or stencils.

jessf, your WIP threads are a major inspiration to me. I probably wouldn't have ever made a knife if I hadn't seen your posts, so thank you! :doublethumbsup:

The cutting board is end grain various woods 12 x 12 x 1 inches. It's from an etsy seller, look up "end grain cutting board" and set the price range to $40 (that's how much he sells them for). The seller also has other sizes for $50 and $65. It's my "beater" board for when I'm too lazy to wash the larger and heavier one. 

I'm putting paste wax on the handle of the latest knife in the morning then it's off to my dad as a Christmas gift.


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 25, 2016)

Wow i can't believe how far you've come in so little time! Makes for inspiration for me in turn. That handle looks totally awesome. Always wanted to try a blade that shape too. Enjoy!


----------

